# Renegade 800 vs Brute 665 drag races



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow ur brute is fast lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...I'm used to seeing Renes keeping up with Banshees in drags...nice job Kawboy1


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

That must have been one seriously slow renegade.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

king that aint very nice lol....kawboy1 your bike is fast and people gotta realize that doing a few performance mods regardless of cc can make a big effect.....for instance that new rzr 900 i seen it smoke some commanders and brute 750 smoke popo 800 9 times outta 10  o and rider does alot too yall shoulda switched drivers to see the outcome also


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> king that aint very nice lol....kawboy1 your bike is fast and people gotta realize that doing a few performance mods regardless of cc can make a big effect.....for instance that new rzr 900 i seen it smoke some commanders and brute 750 smoke popo 800 9 times outta 10  o and rider does alot too yall shoulda switched drivers to see the outcome also


I just said that cause i seen a built brute 800 that couldnt outrun a somewhat mildly modded outlander 800. And now a 665 is running with a renegade?? I just feel like we aint getting the whole story or else that's the worlds fastest under 700 cc's atv maybe??


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Idk but I was jk with ya anyways let's see you race another renny or outlander and see if there is a difference


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

king05 said:


> I just said that cause i seen a built brute 800 that couldnt outrun a somewhat mildly modded outlander 800. And now a 665 is running with a renegade?? I just feel like we aint getting the whole story or else that's the worlds fastest under 700 cc's atv maybe??


That built brute was NOT done right then, no way no how. These things keep up with the can-am realm very well. Not so much in the mud bogs, but dry land racing yields close results. A 750 HC should outrun or be **** close to a mildly built 800, in my opinion. My 840 SMOKED, I mean not even close, a cam'd and tuned outlander every single time. And although i haven't raced em YET I know i'm just as fast if not faster than the truly built Can-Ams. I will find that out soon enough.

Who knows, my bike always ran exceptionally well/better than most stock... maybe that charm came into my new motor. Thats only with 30 miles on the motor too, i don't consider it truly broken in till about 250m, thats when things get real fun.

Kawboy, nice build dude. I know how it makes them Can-Am owners feel when ya do that to them. And I enjoy giving that feeling, lol.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes a bike just has that special something in it that makes everybody say :bigeyes::thinking: and they cant figure out why that particular bike runs so well.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The can ams take some serious $$$$$ to make fast after stock because of there awful clutch system. An 840 will run with even the biggest can ams and the includes the 1107 or whatever mr RPM has out now I have seen it done on a many of bikes


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great vid kawboy1, nice to see a SRA spankin on somebody 

@ DjScrimm....have to agree with you bro, my HC would take a outlander 800 back in the day when I was still runnin a 2" lift and 27" tires....and that was with stock clutching. My motor was built by Turner Cycles, and also tuned by them...it ran exceptionally well on the 2". Now that its big, I dont get the same racing enjoyment out of it though, just get to show off in the deep stuff.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guy's, my bike ain't no freak of nature and that Rene ain't slow if it can hang with my Brute. We did swap riders but he could not keep the front of my Brute down even in 4x4(he's a lot lighter) and we still ended up pretty even with me on the Rene at the end.

I have lighter tires that I usually run for drags but didn't have time to swap them on and besides I wanted to make it as even as possible because he didn't have his lighter stk tires either.

The secret to these Kawie motors is the cams......they love lots of duration and the FST's have it. Also you have to know how to clutch them and although I have a little more tinkering to do with the clutch I'm 98% happy with it.

I will be racing another Rene.....an 800x this time when it happens I will post the vid to show it ain't no fluke......I'm very confident my 665 will hang with it with my fat *** in the saddle and if I had a lighter jockey that could ride he would be waving bye bye to the Ham.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

king05 said:


> I just said that cause i seen a built brute 800 that couldn't outrun a somewhat mildly modded outlander 800. And now a 665 is running with a renegade?? I just feel like we ain't getting the whole story or else that's the worlds fastest under 700 cc's atv maybe??


You have to put way bigger carbs on an 800-840 build and I'm not talking a size or two up from stk, I'm talking like 44 Webers......this is usually not practical if you are mudding because you more than likely wont have an airbox.....if you don't you will not see the full potential of the build. 

With stk carbs the 800cc BBK will only have about the same peak HP as the 665....where you will feel the 800 power is that first instant you hit the throttle........now stick those big carbs on with bigger cams and head work to compliment the 800-840 BBK and your in the major league.


----------

